# Star Wars: Solar Concerto (Recruiting)



## DralonXitz (May 22, 2007)

Star Wars: Solar Concerto


It is the height of Imperial domination.  The Rebellion is currently little more than an organized gang, with a few ships at their disposal, proving to be an incessant bug in need of purging.  An iron fist grasps the entire galaxy, with the sovereign Lord and Savior of the galaxy, Emperor Palpatine at the rule.  All is truly well.

However, after a recent engagement with Rebellion space forces, the antics of Rogue Squadron have proved to serve as somewhat of a message of the Alliance's skill, while certainly nothing near a threat to the mighty Empire, it still serves as an annoyance, a tick if you shall, to which the Emperor and his top commanders are very eager to get rid of.  In an effort to rid the galaxy of this irritation, the Grand Council has decided on a course of action, to send one of their newest Victory class Star Destroyers, the Inquisition, on it's baptismal mission; annihilate Rogue Squadron.

Needing the finest officers to man this sleek vessel, the order has been made for four hotshot officer's to take the helm of the Destroyer, and lead it to glory and fame, helping to establish it's place among the flagships of the fleet, and eradicate the pesky squadron from the New Order.  Indeed, they shall all be wiped out...


Game Specifics:

I am looking for four players, 6th Level, 32 point buy, to command the Inquisition in this crusade for the Galactic Empire.  Characters should be a race which would realistically attain the rank of Captain, ie, Zabrak or Human.  Some other races will be allowed, but a very detailed explanation of the background is necessary to flesh out how such a person rose so quickly through a very prejudiced and racist institution.  

The game will take place entirely in space, aboard the Inquisition primarily, and will include Space Battles, in fighters and in massive fleet engagements.  Heavy roleplaying will occur aboard the ship, and as such, players should have a sound understanding of the Empire, and how the military structure operates.  I will allow material from:

Core Rulebook
Starships of the Galaxy
Hero's Guide
Arms and Equipment Guide
Rebellion Era Sourcebook

Also, SotG has some very good feats and PrC's for this campaign, and I would love to see it utilized.  I understand the rarity of the title, and if you do desire to employ some, I am glad to email the necessary statistics from my copy.  We will employ a battlemap for the space combat, and I shall be handling my rolling, I trust the players to treat their's honorably.  Post character submissions here, with background and information, and in a few days, I shall choose the top four.  Thank you.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2007)

I'll be happy to submit a pc. Your adventure seems very interesting. Is there any posibility to use the allien races listed in Alien anthology? 
Also do you care to explain this 







> Also, SotG has some very good feats and PrC's for this campaign, and I would love to see it utilized. I understand the rarity of the title, and if you do desire to employ some, I am glad to email the necessary statistics from my copy. We will employ a battlemap for the space combat, and I shall be handling my rolling, I trust the players to treat their's honorably. Post character submissions here, with background and information, and in a few days, I shall choose the top four. Thank you.



 in more detail? I'm not a native english  speaker so there are things I don't undestand.


----------



## Caros (May 22, 2007)

*I like it.*

Heh, this looks like it'll be an absolute ball of a time. Been wanting to play a starwars game in forever and a day, but of course no one I know will ever run anything but D&D. *Sigh*

That said, I'll be happy to at least submit a character in short order (Probably the next day or two.) Though I did have a few questions to clear up:

Though I don't think I'll be using them, Force Sensitives?
Secondly, You mentioned both fleet engagements and in fighter combat. Are all players required as pilots or will navel officers be viable charachter options as well?
Thirdly, The fleet tends to take a... *Head scratch* Well a rather dismal view of female officers. You've mentioned the race issue. Is gender going to be one as well?
Fourth, You mentioned the core rulebook. I assume this is the revised? =) 

The only other note I have to make is a personal heads up. I work on a two week rotation, one on, one off. During my off weeks I will be on frequently (4-5 times a day minimum) to post, while during my on weeks I'll generally be on much less (2-3 posts max.) due to time constraints. Provided this isn't a problem, I hope to play =)


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 22, 2007)

I'm interested, because like Caros there are so few star wars, or even just non-dnd games online, but I don't like being evil. :\

If I did play my character would be very moderate, and likely to switch sides as soon as he realized what was really going on.


----------



## Caros (May 22, 2007)

*Heh.*

And see, that's where you are quite wrong my good man. Evil? This is the galactic Empire you are discussing, the bastion of all order and peace under the infinate wisdom and careful guidance of the emperor himself. 

No, in fact it is the rebellion that is the evil here, moving about like termites, digging holes in the grand tree of the empire, weakening it from within to allow for crime, smuggling, murder. Indeed they went so far as to destroy a very planet who, due to their pacifistic ways refused to supply them with weapons.

^_^;

Basically what I'm saying is that evil is only evil from a certain point of view. And realistically unless part of this campaign is going to involve bombarding civilians for laughs most of the 'evil' we do is going to be very point of view.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 22, 2007)

I've been looking for a star wars game to join, I've never played it but i have the core book and I would like to give it a shot. Also, being evil is also fun. Any class restraints? Such as, no Jedi?


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2007)

Dark side is trong in me XD.
I'm also interested in the class restriction.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 22, 2007)

What I'm saying is that I don't like playing evil characters.  So if we're required to do clearly immoral things any character I might play will definitely take issue with it.  Also, they'ed probably try to convince the enemy to surrender before fighting.  That would be kind of unusual for an imperial officer though, I suppose it could make things interesting.


----------



## possum (May 22, 2007)

What's the timeline on this?  The mention of Rogue Squadron makes me think post 1 ABY.  Sounds interesting.  I'll get a character up by tomorrow.  I'm thinking off a Squadron leader of a TIE Interceptor squadron, though regular TIEs are fine.

DIRE LEMMING AND GM: 

[sblock]D_L, if you don't like playing evil characters, perhaps your character can be one of the many that see what the Empire truly is in the course of the campaign and defect later on.  It means that you can play a "good" Imperial, play in another Star Wars game, and when your character eventually defects, he can be a good "evil guy" for the rest of us to fight against.

If it's okay with the GM, that is.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 22, 2007)

Well sure possum, I thought of that as well, but that's a big 'if'.  

It would certainly present some interesting roleplaying to have to go up against my former allies...


----------



## DralonXitz (May 23, 2007)

To answer some questions, since this is the height of the Empire, Force Sensitivity is a general death sentence, and would never be allowed in the Navy.  Also, Naval Officer PrC's are awesome for this, SotG material as afformentioned is very appreciated for this campaign.  As for Alien races, as stated above, it's unlikely they would reach this rank in the Empire, as 99% of Officer's are Human or Zabrak.  However, I'll entertain a possibiltiy.


----------



## possum (May 23, 2007)

_To answer some questions, since this is the height of the Empire, Force Sensitivity is a general death sentence, and would never be allowed in the Navy._

Either that or you get shipped out to become one of Palpatine's little Dark Side puppets like Mara Jade was.

Question about the allowed books.  You say "Core Rulebook", that's the revised version, correct?  If not, I'll have to convert my character to the un-revised version.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 23, 2007)

I don't have the Starship book.  Only the CRB.  So...


----------



## DralonXitz (May 23, 2007)

Revised edition, sorry for not mentioning that earlier, I'm kind of used to just using it default. 

DL: It's not required, it just has some really cool Starship feats in the game and PrC's, skills, etc.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 23, 2007)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Revised edition, sorry for not mentioning that earlier, I'm kind of used to just using it default.
> 
> DL: It's not required, it just has some really cool Starship feats in the game and PrC's, skills, etc.




So.... I'm not going to be cool... *sniff* 

So what kind of characters do you suggest with just the CRB?


----------



## possum (May 23, 2007)

[sblock]

Mykel Lekine
Male Human Soldier 6

Str: 10 +0 (2 points)
Dex: 17 +3 (10 points)
Con: 12 +1 (4 points)
Int: 14 +2 (6 points)
Wis: 12 +1 (4 points)
Cha: 14 +2 (6 points)

VP/WP: 56/12
Defense: 18
DSP/FP: 7/3

Fort: +6
Ref: +5
Will: +3

Weapon: Blastech blaster pistol: +9/+4

Feats

Improved Initiative
Starship Operations (Starfighters)
Point blank shot
Spacer
Starship Operations (Capital ships)
Starship Dodge
Skill Emphasis (Pilot)
Space Point blank shot

Skills

Astrogate +7, Computer Use +6, Intimidate +10, Knowledge (Empire) +11, Knowledge (Rebellion) +11, Knowledge (Starfighters) +11, Pilot +17, Repair +11, Treat Injury +6.


Biography

The only son of Admiral Marcus Lekine and his wife, Mykel's Imperial career almost ended a year after he was born.  That year, his half-brother Galen defected from the Empire and joined one of the small rebel groups that sprang up almost immediately with the Empire.  Determined to bring honor back to his family name upon coming of age, Mykel inlisted with the Imperial Navy, and was put into the cockpit of a TIE fighter.  After a few years of exceptional service, Mykel was "graduated" to the new Interceptor model.  There were still no shields, but the speed was enough to keep him alive.  That and his own skill.


----------



## DralonXitz (May 24, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> So.... I'm not going to be cool... *sniff*
> 
> So what kind of characters do you suggest with just the CRB?




I'd suggest a Soldier perhaps, maybe a Noble with a good background, ie, hailing from a noble Imperial family and entering the service.  Lots of possibilities, as I said, if you decided to go for a SotG PrC, like the Naval Officer, I can give you the stats for it.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 24, 2007)

Hm, I'm thinking... It's hard cause my brother is playing guitar a few rooms away...  I'm not good at strategy so I don't think I should be a navel officer, so maybe a pilot.  That way my character and possum's could be like buddies/rivals or something.  Yeah, he's probably a member of a noble family too though, I don't think he had any tragedy like Mykel's.  Maybe he has something like Katarn and it turns out a member of his family he thought had been killed by rebels had really defected...

Well I always like to post a character background and get feedback before I make the sheet, so what do you guys think?


----------



## DralonXitz (May 24, 2007)

It looks so good so far, I'd need to see an actual writeup of a bio before I could really suggest anything, but the concept in itself sounds good.


----------



## Caros (May 24, 2007)

*Hmm*

I've been pondering between the two charachter concepts, and, due to the low level I think I'll just make up a bio and charachter for both.

That in mind, I do have SotG, though its lent out at the moment. If you'd be so kind as to e-mail the basics of the Naval officer class that would be fantabulous! ^^;

Charachters should be up tomorrow =)


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 24, 2007)

You mentioned that out characters should be of a race that realistically has a chance of achieving the rank of captain.  Does this mean that one of our characters might be the captain of the star destroyer or would we all be junior officers?


Ok, revised background!

Dylon Faleur, born on Chandrilla, he attended the Imerial Academy on Corulag but later transfered to Carida.  He became a member of the 128th Tie Interceptor Squadron stationed on Gerard V under Kasan Moor, and was there when the planet was attacked by by Rogue Squadron and Gold Squadron.  During the battle he shot down two of Gold Squadron's Y-Wings but was in turn shot down by Wedge Antilles of Rogue Squadron.  He survived the water landing and later learned that Moor had been shot down as well.  There was no official record of her defecting so it was assumed by most of the squadron that she had been killed in action.  When he heard about the inquisition and its mission he Immediately volunteered, hoping to gain vengeance for his commanding officer as well as another chance to take on the Rogues.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 27, 2007)

So I gues the Inquisitor lost life support...


----------



## DralonXitz (May 27, 2007)

Im here still Dire, I've been waiting for character and BG submissions from people.  I'd like to see them in full, and get some more, before making decisions.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 27, 2007)

I see, I was hoping to get some more info on the game as well as some feedback on my character's background, before I commited to this particular character.


----------



## DralonXitz (May 31, 2007)

Ok, sorry for a bit of a delay, back into things.

First, characters:

Possum, your character looks great, sound stats, solid background.  I might suggest putting some levels into the Ace class in the RCR if possible, not sure on prereqs, but it has some nice bonuses to all that skill you have in flight.

Dire Lemming: Background looks solid, I really like the personal connection to RS, will give us some great RP material.  Throw up any mods to that and the Sheet, and we'll be good to go on you.

Caros: I'll email you the Naval Officer PrC ASAP.

EDIT: Caros, I can't access your email, if you can post it up, I'll send over the stats ASAP.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 31, 2007)

Can you email the Naval officer PrC to as well? Thanks.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2007)

Could I have a human tech specialist? Something like a High grade engenier


----------



## possum (May 31, 2007)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Ok, sorry for a bit of a delay, back into things.
> 
> First, characters:
> 
> Possum, your character looks great, sound stats, solid background.  I might suggest putting some levels into the Ace class in the RCR if possible, not sure on prereqs, but it has some nice bonuses to all that skill you have in flight.




The prereqs are a +6 BAB.  I can't get that class until next level.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 31, 2007)

The prereq for starship ace is a +6 BaB, 9 ranks in Pilot, and the Starship Dodge Feat.  So next level. 

So is a PC going to be the Inquisitor's captain?


----------



## DralonXitz (May 31, 2007)

Necro: Sure thing, if I can't get to your email through the profile, just drop it here, not sure if you are interested in playing, but the more the merrier.

Voda: Hell yes, I'd love to see a Tech Specialist, there are some good PrC's for that as well I believe, I'd have to look, but a TS would be a great addition, maitenance, gunning, etc.

Dire: Yes, most likely whoever we all decide on and has the best abilities for it (Naval Officer PrC is a good choice again.)

Just for reference, PreReqs for Naval Officer are

BAB: +3
Skills: +6 Pilot, +6 Astrogate, +8 Knowledge (Bureaucracy) 
Feats: Starship Operation (Capital Ships).

Best feature of it is Enhance Crew, you can give bonuses to attack rolls and skills checks to the ship you command's crew.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2007)

> Voda: Hell yes, I'd love to see a Tech Specialist, there are some good PrC's for that as well I believe, I'd have to look, but a TS would be a great addition, maitenance, gunning, etc.



I haven't got the book, could you facilitate me some info?


----------



## DralonXitz (May 31, 2007)

Do you mean you don't have the RCR, or don't have the book with PrC's?  Without the Revised Core, that might be a bit tough, the Tech Specialist category is a tad long, but let me know your situation.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 31, 2007)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Necro: Sure thing, if I can't get to your email through the profile, just drop it here, not sure if you are interested in playing, but the more the merrier.




I am quite interested, I just have not had the time to make up a character (stupid summer school....)

also, {Jedirobk at comcast.net} if you need it


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 31, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> I am quite interested, I just have not had the time to make up a character (stupid summer school....)
> 
> also, Jedirobkatcomcast.net if you need it




Just some friendly advice; it's usually a bad idea to make a link with your email address like that.  There are programs that search forums for email addresses to spam.

It's safer to write it like I did in the quote.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 31, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Just some friendly advice; it's usually a bad idea to make a link with your email address like that.  There are programs that search forums for email addresses to spam.
> 
> It's safer to write it like I did in the quote.





thanks


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2007)

> PrC's?



That thing XD I have the revised, but no more than that and the aliens book


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 31, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> thanks




What I meant was, don't use the @ sign when writing it.


----------



## DralonXitz (May 31, 2007)

Voda: Good to hear you are interested, post up a BG and some general character stuff, you should be fine with the RCR, unless you wanted to go like Sienar Fleet Engineer or something to add with crafting for the ship.  I'd just put some good points into Repair, Pilot, etc.

Necro: Same to you as with Voda, take the time you need, just throw us up a BG and some general character info for now, so I can have a look and make some choices.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 31, 2007)

Ok, I put together a sheet.  I only have the RCR though and it doesn't have many good feats for pilots, are there any from the starship book you could suggest?

[sblock=Dylon Faleur]Dylon Faleur
Species: Human
Class: Soldier 6
Height: 1.80 m
Weight: 77.2 kg

VP: 
Wound: 12
Defense: 19 (Class +5, Dex +4)

Str: 10
Dex: 18 (+4)
Con: 12 (+1)
Int: 12 (+1)
Wis: 12 (+1)
Cha: 13 (+1)

Speed 10
Reputation +2
BaB: +6 / +1
Initiative: +8 (Dex +4, Misc +4)

Fort +6 (Base +5, Con +1)
Ref: +6 (Base +2, Dex +4)
Will: +3 (Base +2, Wis +1)

Skills:
Astrogate +10 (9 ranks, Int +1)
Intimidate +10 (9 ranks, Cha +1)
Knowledge (Politics) +10 (9 ranks, Int +1)
Pilot +16 (9 ranks, Dex +4, Misc +3)
Repair +10 (9 ranks, Int +1)
Treat Injury +10 (9 ranks, Wis +1)

Feats:
Dodge
Improved Initiative
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Run
Skill Emphasis (Pilot)
Starship Operation (Starfighter)
Starship Dodge (Starfighter)


Dylon Faleur, born on Chandrila, he attended the Imperial Academy on Corulag but later transferred to Carida.  He became a member of the 128th Tie Interceptor Squadron stationed on Gerard V under Kasan Moor, and was there when the planet was attacked by Rogue Squadron and Gold Squadron.  During the battle he shot down two of Gold Squadron's Y-Wings but was in turn shot down by Wedge Antilles of Rogue Squadron.  He survived the water landing and later learned that Kasan Moor had been shot down as well.  There was no official record of her having defected so it was assumed by most of the squadron that she had been killed in action.  When he heard about the Inquisition and its mission he immediately volunteered, hoping to gain vengeance for his commanding officer as well as another chance to take on the Rogues.

Dylon has an athletic build, short brown hair, green eyes, and light brown skin.[/sblock]


----------



## Shade_Tree12 (May 31, 2007)

This sounds like fun. I wanna play.


----------



## DralonXitz (May 31, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Ok, I put together a sheet.  I only have the RCR though and it doesn't have many good feats for pilots, are there any from the starship book you could suggest?




I'd suggest Starship Point Blank Shot, like basic PBS but with Starships essentially, +1 to attack, but on your stats, I think your BAB has a slight error, Possum had the problem of not having a +6 BAB for Ace, and yours is a +6/+1, might want to check that out.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 31, 2007)

No, Possum had the problem of being level 6 which means the highest BaB you can have is +6 / +1, which is the requirement to get the starship ace prestege class.  Therefore, he can get it next level, but not this level, because this level he just made the prereqs. 

Anyway I replaced Precise Shot with Starship Point Blank Shot.  Thanks.


----------



## Caros (May 31, 2007)

*Heh.*

Been away for a few days, Also trying to get back into the swing of things. AdamCaros at hotmail is my e-mail.

That said, and since you've mentioned that a pc (Hopefully me ^_^) Is going to be in command of the inquisitor I do have a few additional questions. Rules related and not.

At what point is this campaign starting in the official timeline? I assume it is sometime after episode IV due to the fact that our target didn't exist before that point. Hehe.

Second and rules related. Are you going to be revising the capitol ship rules at all. The RCR has a few glaring bugs in this regards. Notibly, the damage from just the forward batteries on an Imperial Star Destroyer can kill any capitol ship, including itself in one volley. (4 Batteries of 5 guns. So 20 guns. On average 2.5 guns hit per battery.  (+6 to attack with a roll of 11 gives 17 against ac 12, meaning that two guns, closer to 3 hit.) So a total of roughly half the guns hit. At 5d10x5 the average damage of one hit is 27.5x5 (Average of 5.5 on a d10.) for a total of 137.5. A star destroyer has 1000 hp (300 shields and 700 armor) with DR 30. Subtracting 30 that makes 1075 damage. This is before including ion cannons or missiles.)  Makes for anticlimactic captiol ship fights. The same problem is true to a lesser extent when running torpedo's. Which average 69 damage a hit after dr, meaning that 2 x-wings nearly drop an impstar's shields while 8 can kill the ship in one round.

My suggestion, probably up either the damage reduction or flat out hp of capitol ships. The damage in the game seems balanced against the books and games in everything except how much punishment the large ships can take.


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2007)

If you had an opening, I'd love to be a pilot, though as I'm fairly active on the boards I probably shouldn't take away a PC slot from someone else...

And Caros is right.  Our group IRL uses (On the few rare occasions we get Mr T to DM it) a system of Normal/Mega/Mass damage similar to Rifts.
Normal is everything most PC's deal with, Mega is small starship fighters, lasers, etc.
Mass is Capitol ships, Turbolasers, and Torpedos.

just a thought.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 1, 2007)

Caros: Good questions, the campaign will take place between Episode IV and V, so Galaxies time-period essentially.  

As for combat, I've always found the RCR rules a bit clunky, but have never seen a viable alternative.  If you could email me at draemonorius at gmail dot com with the ruleset you use, I would be much obliged.  


Jemal: As for now, I essentially have limitless openings, as I haven't made any choices yet.  I'll wait to see all the PC's and then choose the top ones for our game.  Throw up your BG and PC, and we'll take a look.


Finally to everyone, as we're getting some quality interest, and this is a Star Destroyer, I may expand the playerbase to six, depending on the entries we see.  Thank you.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 2, 2007)

Any update on PC's or BG's from anyone?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 2, 2007)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Any update on PC's or BG's from anyone?




Would you like more details on Dylon's background?  

I didn't post any equipment because I figured he'ed be expected to use standard issue Tie pilot equipment.  If I can have any personal equipment, how about a BlasTech DY-225 Heavy Blaster?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2007)

I actually feel like an Idiot.  I just realized today that I don't have the Star Wars rules out here at Camp with me, and while I remember the majority of it, not quite enough for detailed character creation.  Caros has offered to help me over MSN, though, so hopefully tommorow morning I'll get a chance to do that.

As for Background, I'm thinking a kinda Tactical/Leader type Fighter Pilot - a squad leader.  Not really very Imperial minded, but Military Minded.  Joined the Imperials a while ago, b/c it was the only 'real' military there was.  He's very loyal & devoted to his fellow pilots.  He reserves respect for those Officers who show him they deserve it, but has managed to keep in service this long by following orders whether he likes them or not, and coming up with more agreeable (And surivable, in many cases) plans when he thinks he can justify it.

Not the BEST pilot in the squad, but a natural leader & Tactician.


----------



## Caros (Jun 2, 2007)

*Hmm*

My character will be up, ideally tomorrow. I've got it in my head, I've just been super busy with work etc.

That said. In the event that you feel like buying an additional book, the new Saga Edition of the Core rulebook was just released. It promises more revamps to the way starship combat is worked, and from what has been shown it tends to streamline things considerably.

Interestingly enough the system is somewhat divergant from standard D&D. If anything it looks like what one might imagine from a 4th edition rather than a regular d20 product.

Worth looking into, I'm planning on buying it for sure *shrug*


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 2, 2007)

I actually have the Saga Edition Core Rulebook, got it a few days ago.  I'm staying with RCR for this game though, because I feel at least for now, we have a lot more in terms of Starship Detail, PrC's, Skills, Feats, etc.  

I am a big fan of the Saga Revamps, but until we see more products come out for it, we'd be a little hindered back in terms of what we can do without a lot of conversions.  Also to that, I have a lot of RCR Nostalgia, and I'd like to enjoy the system I've played for years for a little while longer.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 2, 2007)

I have jet to decide a name but heres some background

X grew up in a world of the outer rim, his father worked up in maintenance of the space station in orbit, that supplies ships passing by with repairs and provisions. His mother lived with him and his young brothers and sisters, down on the planets colonies. Twice a week his father joined them in his house. Intrigued and fascinated with his fathers work, X made some trips to the station, to see the droids and the ships face to face.
After he gained sufficient age, X helped his father in the station, making repairs even faster than his progenitor. Years pass and the young lad had already made himself quite a engineer.
Although repairs and improvements of passing vessels were his job, his passion are droids. If he had the chance, he always looked up the droids from the ships, wanting to make repairs or enhancements to them. 
Once, an imperial ship landed in the station for repairs and supplies. X was the first person the captain of the ship saw, already making fixes to the landing pad. X impressed the ship captain with his fast repairs, and with the improvements the lad made on the ship, "Just to don't lose the practice" he said. 
Upon leaving, the imperial officer, offered X to join him.
"Come with us lad, the empire could made great use of your skills with machines. You 'll be trained in the technicians academy! What do you say?"
And that was an offer he couldn't refuse. So he departs to the empire leaving his family behind.
After several years in the academy he graduated with honors, and serve as an engineer some times in different ships. He didn't stay much time in one ship, as he was requested from another.
But the last assignments appeared to be quite more long run than the others, he was requested as chief engineer in the Inquisition, a brand new Victory class star destroyer
.


----------



## Caros (Jun 3, 2007)

*Seraphim*

Seraphim was in many respects a prize officer of the Imperial Naval Academy. Inducted at the age of consent into the Imperial Millitary she was top of her class, an easy pick for officer candidacy, she was fast tracked into classes on advanced captiol ship theory, astrophysics, engineering and near anything that caught her eye.

Part of this respect came from her Eidetic memory. More still came from her background in a prestigious millitary family, early supporters of the Emperor's rise to power. And lastly it came from her striving devotion to perfection. Unlike even the most conservitive of officers she loved the empire and the emperor. Litterally.

Introduced in passing to the emperor at the age of 14, she grew infatuated with the man, spending every waking moment in search of perfection in the hope that her proficiency would be noticed, and that she could help make his dream of an orderly galexy a reality.

In some ways this made her the perfect officer to command the Inquisitor. She obeyed orders without questions, would willingly sacrifice anything, up to and including her own life or the lives of millions to achieve an order handed down from the emperor himself.

Offered the post she jumped at the chance, an untried officer, on an untried ship going after the rebellions finest.

(Probably going to be noble 6ish. I'll need to get the information on that officer class, though I doubt it can be entered this soon anyways.)

(Also. As far as corrections to the system go. The mass/mega/regular system is nice but it requires huge retooling. My suggestion is a bit more simple.

Looking at the numbers I think the biggest problem with they system is capitol scale hp/dr. X-wing lasers do an average of 68 damage on a firelinked burst. On average it can kill or nearly kill a tie fighter, which seems average to the books/series/games.

The problem is that a Squadron of x-wings firing those guns at an imp-star drops its shields, which makes ZERO sense by any of the above qualifications.

So the solution would be twoscale. Increase the DR of capitol ships, and vastly increase their hp.

As an example. An x-wing has 30 Shields, and 120 hull. An impstar, 300 shields and 700 hull. 

So ten x-wings can take as 300 shield damage, and 1200 hull? More than an impstar?

So we need a benchmark. Assuming we keep standard DR and damages. Fortunately the books have an answer.

X-wing book 4. A Victory II takes a full volley of torp's from Rogue squadron, dropping but not penetrating its shields. This means that a Victory II could take (9d10x2)x24 damage to its shields and just have them fail. Average? 2376 damage.

The numbers seem obscene, but keep in mind these are captiol class ships. The biggest problem the RCR has is that they didn't want to go to such high numbers. Capitol ships should not be capable of being shot down by a trio of x-wings.

Basically I would suggest increasing the HP substantially, If I had to set a benchmark I'd use the impstar at 4-5000 shields, and maybe 2/3 that much as hull (They tend to shield tank a lot.)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 3, 2007)

Heh, religion has the best names doesn't it Caros?  Though Seraphim isn't actually a name for a person or entity...  It'd be very interestesting to play with this character.  Isn't something like this totaly unprecedented?  I think someone like this would usually become an Emperor's Hand.  I also wonder how she dealt with and deals with the rampant sexism in the imperial military.  There've got to be tons of men that are extremely jealous of her.

It'ed also be interesting because Dylon's commanding officer before the Inquisition was also a woman, though she was only a lieutenant, and got to the rank thanks to the personal attention of a Moff.  He wouldn't have a problem with having a female captain, in fact he'd probably admire her.  Well at least until he found out how crazy she was.  At that point I'd probably have to come up with something like him being infatuated with her to keep him from being constantly pissed that he was under her command.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 4, 2007)

Hmm so far from what I can see we've got some pretty important people (at least on the ship) as suggested PCs...
Captain(Caros), 
Random Officer (Dire Lemming)[maybe second in command?]
Chief Engineer(Voda Vosa), 
Tie Fighter Leader(ME) [not sure how many tie squads I'd be/want to be leading]
Ace Pilot (Possum)

*BTW, Char. coming ASAP.*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 4, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Hmm so far from what I can see we've got some pretty important people (at least on the ship) as suggested PCs...
> Captain(Caros),
> Random Officer (Dire Lemming)[maybe second in command?]
> Chief Engineer(Voda Vosa),
> ...




I don't know about Dylon being Second in Command, he's a Tie pilot first and foremost, with 6 levels in soldier.  I'm curious though, what makes you think he'd be a good second in command?

Your character is named Char?  :\  Well as long as he doesn't pilot a pink Tie....  

By the way, is the Inquisitor a Victory I or Victory II?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 4, 2007)

*L* NO, Char is short-hand for CHARacter.  

And I dont know what made me think of your guy as a XO.. just something.  Plus I predict the Rp between Dylon and Seraphim would be pretty good.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 4, 2007)

Zekhan Owzki will be my engineer name ^^


----------



## Caros (Jun 4, 2007)

Heh. Well realistically I chose the name sort of like one would choose Charity for a name. Its not a proper name, but is still accepted as one. *Chuckles* That and Biblically at least the Seraphim exist to praise god. Much like she does the Emperor. ^_^;

She deals with the rampent sexism by being singleminded to the point she really doesn't hear it. As far as getting such a post... The emperor's hands are not paticularly well known, and there is no "Sign up do this you're now his hand". She chose what for her was the most logical application of her talents. Compitence in completeing difficult missions earned promotions, and helped the empire =)

Creating this char I decided that, to keep to the initial theme of the campaign we needed at least one person who was so steadfast to the empire as to make defection pretty much impossible *laugh* Enter crazy chick.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 4, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *L* NO, Char is short-hand for CHARacter.
> 
> And I dont know what made me think of your guy as a XO.. just something.  Plus I predict the Rp between Dylon and Seraphim would be pretty good.




Well it definitely could be interesting.

Hm... being singleminded to the point of blindness doesn't seem like the best traits for an officer...  This could be... interesting.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 5, 2007)

Good looking character's, I definitely like the class layout we have between everyone, it fits very well.  Caros, if you do decide to go Captain, I'd once again suggest Naval Officer PrC, will help a lot, the Ace's we have will be very effective as well, as a good deal of combat will happen in Squadron to Squadron combat.  

As for choices, I'm taking Caros, Dire Lemming, Voda Vosa, Possum, and Jemal for 5 of the spots, and leaving 1 open as a variable for two or three more days.  You five, I'll post an RG up in a bit, and I'd like complete BG's and sheets posted there.  Many thanks.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 5, 2007)

"Full" backgrounds?  Do you need more from me than what I've already shown you?


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 5, 2007)

No, you are good Dire, I meant for the other people.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 8, 2007)

Our RG is at http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=198426, please post your PCs there.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 8, 2007)

Alright, I posted my character.  I just realized that I don't have any VP though.  How are we doing that?


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 8, 2007)

No VP?  Just roll your standard HD for it.


----------



## possum (Jun 9, 2007)

I just now noticed it due to the Rogues Gallery, but cool Kasan Moor reference, DL.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 9, 2007)

Yeah, one down and how many more forgotten characters to go?


----------



## possum (Jun 9, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Yeah, one down and how many more forgotten characters to go?




Far too many.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, here're my lame VP rolls.  :\ 

38


----------



## Caros (Jun 9, 2007)

*Yay.*

Sorry this took so long to come up, have been deathly ill all week =(

Seripham

Human Captain (Noble 4, Soldier 1, Naval Officer 1)

Ability scores

STR:8
DEX:12
CON:8
INT:17
WIS:16
CHA:16

VP/WP: 23/8 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1093574
Defence:15

Fort: 2  (Base 3 - 1 Stat)
Reflex: 4 (Base 3 + 1 Stat)
Will: 9 (Base 6 + 3 Stat)

Weapon: Blastech blaster pistol

Feats:

Starship Operation(Capitol Ship)
Spacer
Skill Emphasis(Astrogate)
Skill Emphasis(Computer Use)

Skills                                 Total = Ranks +Mod
Diplomacy                      :   12 = 9 + 3
Computer use                 :   15 = 9 + 3 + 3
Knowledge(Imperial)        :   12 = 9 + 3
Knowledge(Tactics)         :   12 = 9 + 3
Knowledge(Bureocracy)   :   12 = 9 + 3
Sense motive                  :   12 = 9 + 3
Pilot                               :   12 = 9 + 1 + 2
Astrogate                        :   17 = 9 + 3 + 5


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2007)

*ALMOST COMPLETE*
James Varboy
Human Male Soldier6

stats: 
STR 10 [2 points]
DEX 17 [10 points + 1 level]
CON 10  [2 points]
INT 14 [6 points]
WIS 10 [2 points]
CHA 16 [10 points]

VP: x (6d10)   HP: 10
Initiative: +7
AC: 18 (10 base + 3 dex + 5 class)
Saves: Fort: +5(5 Base + 0 Con)  Ref: +5(2 base +3 Dex)  Will: +2(2 base +0 Wis)

BAB: 6  Melee: 6  Ranged: 9  Grapple: 9  Trip: 0

Skills(Total/Ranks)[63 skill points]: Astrogate +7/3, Computer Use +6/4, Diplomacy +10/7, Knowledge (Empire) +11/9, Knowledge (Capitol Shops) +11/9, Knowledge (Starfighters) +11/9, Pilot +17/9, Repair +11/9, Treat Injury +5/5

Feats[8]: Improved Initiative, Starship Operations (Starfighters), Spacer, Starship Dodge, Skill Emphasis (Pilot), Starship Point blank shot (Starships of the galexy), 2 more.


Background:
James Varboy was born into a military family.  His mother had been a member of the Correlian guard, and his father is an imperial, through and through.  
While he wasn't a particularily staunch Imperial supporter, he did respect their military might and the order kept by the Empire.  When he was of age, he joined the Imperial Navy because..well, it was the only REAL navy. He serves capably and does not doubt that they are upholding a peaceful civilization.  James has a deep loyalty to those under his command, as they all came up pilots and he knows how many commanders can use their pilots as mere fodder.  He doesn't want that happening to his guys, and as such will sometimes 'bend' an order as far as he can to ensure the survival of as many of his people as he can justify.

Though he hasn't been informed of it yet, his father was killed in the most recent Rebel Attack. 
(I believe that would be the Death Star, it was just recently, wasn't it?)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 20, 2007)

So... is this game still on?  Maybe we need a bit of motivation!  Something to get us in the spirit of star wars!  Something like THIS !


----------

